# Paver sealing



## Mike50 (Oct 25, 2017)

Just laid a 400 sq/ft paver patio. I'm wanting to seal the pavers but have seen where some companies recommend waiting up to a year for effloresense to release. I'm looking to use super seal 25 which is said to let the pavers breathe. With this sealer letting it breathe would it be OK to go ahead and seal them? If not should I just go ahead and put in polymeric sand for the winter? Thanks in advance


----------



## legendlandscape (Sep 6, 2017)

Kindof a big risk, I'd just do the sand for the time being.


----------



## ulags (Feb 28, 2018)

*paver sealing*

paver sealing is best if done by fine sand of 3mm and below sizes and not have below 100 microns so that water can flow in to make the earth breath


----------



## GC_contractor (Mar 25, 2018)

I prefer fines in my sand since I want to minimize water penetration. A such I don't use bedding sand, I prefer bedding or mason's sand. On steep driveways I will use the larger aggregate (bedding sand).



Mike50 said:


> Just laid a 400 sq/ft paver patio. I'm wanting to seal the pavers but have seen where some companies recommend waiting up to a year for effloresense to release. I'm looking to use super seal 25 which is said to let the pavers breathe. With this sealer letting it breathe would it be OK to go ahead and seal them? If not should I just go ahead and put in polymeric sand for the winter? Thanks in advance


 I know I'm late but you've asked a good question so this is a knowledge base thing useful for anyone asking this question again.

Pavers have already been breathing since being manufactured. Check the date of manufacturing. If this info isn't available, 6 months of time (over winter) is enough time for the pavers to release almost all of the efflorescent salts. I've never waited a full year and I've never had a problem.

Sealants for concrete and concrete products have to be breathable since concrete absorbs and exhales moisture. If the sealant isn't breathable, it isn't for concrete and/or concrete products.

Polymeric should be applied at temps over 70F. Sealing should be done at over 50F. 

Sealant should be applied before the polymeric, since the following application of poly will hide the unsealed sides and protect the sensitive edge of the sealant.


----------



## vulygilo (2 mo ago)

GC_contractor said:


> I prefer fines in my sand since I want to minimize water penetration. A such I don't use bedding sand, I prefer bedding or mason's sand. On steep driveways I will use the larger aggregate (bedding sand).
> 
> I know I'm late but you've asked a good question so this is a knowledge base thing useful for anyone asking this question again.
> 
> ...


Hi All, Looking for recommendations for paver sealer. I figured its a kind of floor so it should be ok in this forum. I have a pool deck I built about 5+ years ago that I never sealed. Its looking faded and harder to keep clean. I am looking for something with the "wet" look as that is supposed to help restore the color. Conflicting views on solvent based vs water based materials. Was also wondering if any of the clear top coat materials for shop floors would work on a paver patio. BTW they are concrete paver blocks. Thanks for any help.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This may do better at DIYchatroom.com


----------

